
The mystery of the Bermuda Triangle may finally be solved - gagan2020
http://nypost.com/2016/10/21/the-mystery-of-the-bermuda-triangle-may-finally-be-solved/
======
byoung2
_For centuries, the notorious Bermuda Triangle — located between Miami, Puerto
Rico and the island of Bermuda — has been linked with a high number of
unexplained disappearances of aircraft and ships in its waters._

The "Bermuda Triangle effect" has only been around since the 1950s, and since
then most claimed disappearances within the triangle have been debunked as
either never having occurred or having occurred outside the triangle.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bermuda_Triangle](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bermuda_Triangle)

